# GoldTip Kinetic Kaos reviews?



## Jeremiah80 (Dec 17, 2014)

Listening for this one


----------



## Chadrap (Dec 2, 2013)

I like the old kinetics. Just wish I could get the kaos without all the gadgetry. Don't they have insert already installed in them from the factory? I'm ready to hear some reviews too.


----------



## Super 91 (Feb 28, 2006)

Injections are smaller. I did a review on here about the new Kaos shafts. They are good shafts, I just wasn't sold on them personally.


----------



## Super 91 (Feb 28, 2006)

Chadrap said:


> I like the old kinetics. Just wish I could get the kaos without all the gadgetry. Don't they have insert already installed in them from the factory? I'm ready to hear some reviews too.


They do have the nock bushing installed from the factory which I did not like due to wanting to use Firenocks in them. Can't do this with the nock bushing installed. I cut mine out, but prefer no bushing personally.


----------



## bunnybrew (Jul 13, 2009)

injections are .176 inner diameter and the kenetics are .204.


----------



## Nocked Out (Oct 22, 2013)

Super 91 said:


> Injections are smaller. I did a review on here about the new Kaos shafts. They are good shafts, I just wasn't sold on them personally.


Why didn't you like them that much?


----------



## Nocked Out (Oct 22, 2013)

Would you guys choose the Injexions or Kaos? I want to use Swacker BHs but they don't come in Deep six


----------



## jacobh (Jun 7, 2009)

The Kaos is a sweet arrow. Strong and durable. Just put one through a target into metal and still spins true


----------



## bigbucks170 (Feb 2, 2006)

very curious about them too....


----------



## Nocked Out (Oct 22, 2013)

Are they the size of say a Axis?


----------



## swampcruiser (Mar 27, 2006)

I am also curious on these vs my injextions. Is anyone using the FACT weight system for FOC , or a gimmick?


----------



## mez (Feb 22, 2010)

Kaos are the same size as a regular Full Metal Jacket. I just bought and built a half dozen to shoot alongside and compare to a FMJ injexion. I used the 10gr fact weighs to get my total shaft weight up to 500 grains. I wish the Kaos were heavier, I also had to cut them an inch longer than I like so I could get the weight where I wanted. 

I liked the looks of the Ballistic Collar system. I think it will really increase the duraility of the outsert. They snag or catch really badly pulling out of a bag target. They pull fine out of a Glen Del buck and Rhinoblock. 

Durability, don't know yet. I doubt this will be much different than any arrow I've ever shot. You hit targets, dirt, grass or pass through an animal your arrow is fine. You hit rocks, trees, heavy bones, or a critter rolls over on them they break. I've never had durability problems when hitting what arrows were intended to hit. 

Don't think I'll be switching as of now but I'll shoot them the rest of the summer. They are bigger diameter than the FMJ injexion, lighter, more expensive, and are hard to pull from a bag target. So far I haven't found any advantages other than a better outsert.


----------



## Nocked Out (Oct 22, 2013)

I like my Injexions but don't like they only come in a .330 spine and Swacker don't make a deep six.


----------



## mez (Feb 22, 2010)

You are in the exact same boat as I am. I would rather the FMJ injexion came in a .300 spine. I did buy the Kaos in .300. So far no accuracy or grouping differences between the two, the .330 is likely ok. 

I won't use the Deep Six system. I'm not limiting broadhead choice based on an insert. I currently use the VAP Penetrator II outserts in my FMJ injexion's. I am not a fan of the HIT insert system. The aluminum on the FMJ's will mushroom if you don't use the BAR's with them. Broadheads have nothing to do with it either, they do it with FP's. The Penetrator's have performed ok for me. Have had no issue on game. Have bent several missing a target.


----------



## Nocked Out (Oct 22, 2013)

Also since the Kaos isn't as small as the Injexion and not much smaller than a standard shaft will it really buck the wind better?


----------



## Super 91 (Feb 28, 2006)

Read through this thread. Lots of good info here, just skip the part where me and the one guy are fussing about installation of Firenocks from the insert end of the shaft, which will not work by the way.

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=2436046


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

I have shot the Injexions for awhile now, probably went through 6 dozen over the past 2 years. Have put up some great groups and are a very consistent shaft

Shooting the Kaos this year and have shot the Kinetics quite a bit in the past as well. I would have to say durabilty goes to the Kaos / Kinetics.

Have never been a huge fan of outserts but so far the added ballistic collars are holding up well for the added strength up front. Tolerances have been very good, usually 10 out of a dozen are running really good. I have 3 dozen on hand myself and have marked the 2 out of each dozen that is not as tight on tolerances with still excellent results. They still seem to be grouping perfect, right with the other bareshafts and no issues. 

So far I give them a :thumbs_up and will be using them this year.


----------



## cooperjd (Aug 18, 2009)

went to the new kaos this year for my heavy bow. they were almost my only option since i needed a .200 spine. my other arrows are GT velocity pro's, which i have had great luck with over the past few years. i shot easton a/c/c pro hunters for a few years before that.

i built my kaos custom, and withouth the GT inserts or ballistic collars. i built my own footers and used black eagle steel inserts (half in half out). i do not like HIT inserts, am not crazy about half outs, but i figured they were better than the HITs. the factory collar was not long enough imo, and i wanted one epoxied in place to really bond things together at the end of the arrow. 

the nock bushings at first i thought were annoying, until i shot one, and it saved my arrow shaft. new bushing, new nock, good as new. they are removable, i just pulled mine out, but it took a little effort/twisting. i didnt see any glue residue.

the accuracy of the kaos has been outstanding. i'm shooting better right now than i have in a long time. its not just the arrows, new bow, new release, but the arrows can't be hurting anything. i've slapped a bunch together at distances i dont normally do that and they're holding up great. i can't wait to hunt with them this year. mine are also pretty heavy at 634gr, and you can see my build here. http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=2419895


----------



## mez (Feb 22, 2010)

I'm going to epoxy my ballistic collars on with some cool melt. They don't fit completely flush on the shaft and the top of them is so thin and sharp I think is why they grab a bag so bad. The Penetrator outserts don't catch on a bag and but they fit better and have more of a thick rounded edge. I think filling the gaps on the these new ones with cool melt and getting some material around the top of them will help in this regard.


----------



## Firenock (Nov 5, 2006)

There is another insert option to use the 0.202"-0.204" arrows. I have been selling our US patented AeroInsert-A for sometime now. This year we even make the chamfering tool for it. The ballistic collar will have the same effect as an Outsert, that is if you do not like the outsert on this size arrows. Firenock make it in Aluminum, Stainless, and GR5 titanium, at 22, 55 and 35 grains respectively. Below is a photo of al the patented insert-A we offered, what it looks like in the exposed form, and the chamfering tool. Notice the reverse taper end of the insert shoulder and the how the chamfered shaft mates perfectly.


----------



## jdcamo (Sep 18, 2006)

I just got a dozen Kinetic Kaos .300. I really need the .200 spine so gonna sell these. If anyone wants them pm me and I'll 
Make you a deal. They don't have the nocks installed.

As far as a review I haven't shot them. But they are supposedly the same Kinetic "pro" shafts. But have added nock bushing and ballistic collars.


----------



## mez (Feb 22, 2010)

The Ballistic collar covers the outsert. The outserts that come with the Kaos look pretty much like the ones you are selling.


----------



## Firenock (Nov 5, 2006)

mez said:


> The Ballistic collar covers the outsert. The outserts that come with the Kaos look pretty much like the ones you are selling.


The Kao do not come with an Outsert! Outsert by definition, it has to be NOT inside the shaft in any part of the shaft. A half-out is what Firenock produce for the 0.204" ID shaft. Most half out since the Trophy ridge arrows are all half-outs. Take a closer look, and you will notice that the most important part and also is what was patented is the reverser taper end at the back of the shoulder of the AeroInsert-A!


----------



## stork64 (Sep 11, 2010)

Bump for more feedback on this new Kaos system and performance.


----------



## mez (Feb 22, 2010)

Firenock said:


> The Kao do not come with an Outsert! Outsert by definition, it has to be NOT inside the shaft in any part of the shaft. A half-out is what Firenock produce for the 0.204" ID shaft. Most half out since the Trophy ridge arrows are all half-outs. Take a closer look, and you will notice that the most important part and also is what was patented is the reverser taper end at the back of the shoulder of the AeroInsert-A!


Ok, so the Ballistic collar is an aluminum sleeve or footer, that cover a half outsert.


----------



## Hogwire Strings (Feb 25, 2014)

I have shot AXIS for years and had okay luck with them. I decided to change it up this year and man have I been happy so far. I have yet to test them out on an animal but they are shooting great and look awesome. I hit up Steve at Loveless Precision Arrow Tuning and he rigged these babies up with the 20 grain Firenock half in half outs, firenock lighted nocks and indexed spine etc. I am thrilled and these things pack a punch!


----------



## jacobh (Jun 7, 2009)

I sent a Kaos through my spyder web target and into a piece of metal. Not super thick but thick enough. Walked up and there's a hole in the metal. Spun the Kaos and spins as true as it did brand new!!! Love em


----------



## stork64 (Sep 11, 2010)

Hogwire Strings said:


> View attachment 2214912
> View attachment 2214913
> View attachment 2214914
> 
> ...


They managed to get the factory glued bushings out it looks like?


----------



## WolfieWins (Oct 1, 2012)

stork64 said:


> They managed to get the factory glued bushings out it looks like?


When I ordered just shafts the bushings weren't in the arrows they just came in a little bag.


----------



## Super 91 (Feb 28, 2006)

Must have changed that then, as when I got two dozen in, they had the nock bushings glued in place solid. I had to cut them out. I tried to get one out, and destroyed it and still could not get it out. Now if there was just an easy way to get that funky blue label off the shaft....


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

Yes they did change that, they come uninstalled now


----------



## stork64 (Sep 11, 2010)

ontarget7 said:


> Yes they did change that, they come uninstalled now


Good to know. I hadn't heard that update.


----------



## Hogwire Strings (Feb 25, 2014)

yup, i opted to have them out because i hunt hogs at night during the summer and need lighted nocks.... with the bushings i could not run the firenocks.



stork64 said:


> Good to know. I hadn't heard that update.


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

I will also add, they are tight enough you can just push them in and will have know issues coming loose


----------



## Super 91 (Feb 28, 2006)

That is a good thing. Now to get rid of the baby blue on that label....


----------



## WolfieWins (Oct 1, 2012)

ontarget7 said:


> I will also add, they are tight enough you can just push them in and will have know issues coming loose


I did the same on mine just pressed them in now glue they are plenty tight to not fall out and it allows me to remove them to used lighted nocks


----------



## stork64 (Sep 11, 2010)

WolfieWins said:


> I did the same on mine just pressed them in now glue they are plenty tight to not fall out and it allows me to remove them to used lighted nocks


Great! What size nock do they take with and without the bushing?


----------



## Adam63412 (Dec 18, 2013)

I have these and used the 50g brass HIT insert to up my foc and used the ballistic collar. they fly very true and put one into a pine, pulled it out no cracks or anything arrow was perfect. I credit much of this to collar but very nice arrow. love mine anyways


----------



## Longbow42 (Oct 31, 2008)

Super 91 said:


> That is a good thing. Now to get rid of the baby blue on that label....


Use a duller razor blade and scrape them off then get off remaining with acetone. Works great. Key is to use the proper angle with blade and do damage to shafts. Or just acetone will take it off after a little work.


----------



## Super 91 (Feb 28, 2006)

Acetone alone used to take them off no problem. Now that outer layer is acetone resistant, so yes, scraping them is the key. But I was just wishing the GT would put a kick in the tail cool label on them instead of this cheesy one.


----------



## KRONIIK (Jun 3, 2014)

stork64 said:


> Great! What size nock do they take with and without the bushing?


 "X" size (.204") without the bushing, "G" size (.166") with it.
( I think that's correct, but I don't own that actual arrow.)


----------



## stork64 (Sep 11, 2010)

KRONIIK said:


> "X" size (.204") without the bushing, "G" size (.166") with it.
> ( I think that's correct, but I don't own that actual arrow.)


Thank you.


----------



## BeastofEast (Sep 19, 2011)

What spine would be good for a 62# insanity 28.5 draw? Wondering about these vs my da torches I have already.


----------



## Step-Up (Aug 30, 2014)

A little acetone on a rag took the funky green label off of my last kinetics super easy.


----------



## Charles_G (Aug 25, 2015)

I just ordered a half dozen through my local outdoors store as well as 6 Lumenoks. They came with the nock bushing already installed and i could not remove them with a vice and a pair of pliers, without damaging the arrow. G series (.166) will not work because they only contact the nock and not the inside of the arrow. Engineering Fail! Why would you design and sell an arrow specifically for penetration that cannot be used with a product that most modern hunters use (lighted nocks)? At the very least they should give me an option of whether or not I want the bushing installed. I guess they assume that only rich Robbin Hooders, that really want to get their arrows deep in a target, buy their stuff and not just regular hunters that want the best product available. I cant tell you how many times I've been out hunting and thought, Man I really wish they would beef up the rear end of arrows so I can stick 2 in the same hole in a deer...


----------



## Charles_G (Aug 25, 2015)

Update: after emailing with 3 different people at Gold Tip. They tell me the nock bushing can be removed with pliers (if you are freaking He-man). They also told me I could drop a drill bit inside the arrow and whip it, causing the drill bit to slide up and knock the bushing loose. DO NOT TRY THIS! I slung a drill bit across the room and stuck it in the wall. I think I'm just going to buy some Easton small diameter arrows and stick with the regular sized Gold Tips. Also the G size lumenoks don't fit all the way into the bushings so they are useless.


----------



## Charles_G (Aug 25, 2015)

Sorry had that wrong f series is .166


----------



## gh0st_ (Dec 15, 2014)

Soooo still no straight answer regarding lighted nocks working with these kinetic kaos arrows. Will they work or not?


----------



## Charles_G (Aug 25, 2015)

After heating the bushings i was able to pull them out and install Lumenoks. Major PITA. Not sure if a different design like Nocktunals would work with the bushing still in tho. I might look into that with my next batch before I apply any heat. So far i can't tell that I've messed up any of the arrows. Really loving the arrows though. They fly straight, group well and sink inches deeper into the target than the Hunter Pros.


----------



## Jbarrow (Oct 6, 2014)

When installing the insert is Loktite Ultra Gel good to use or is something else better? Also do I need to glue on the outsert or do I just leave it loose?


----------



## mez (Feb 22, 2010)

Bohning cool melt works well with them. Don't know about any of the super glue's. 

You don't need to glue the gold collar.


----------

